# Eclipse JPA



## bronks (21. Okt 2008)

Hi!

Da die Technik langsam verbreitung findet wollte ich mir JPA nur mal ein bissl oberflächlich anschaun. Zu diesem Zweck suchte ich mir ein Tutorial für Eclipse von der Eclipse-Internetseite. Der Ärger fing schon mal damit an, daß die Tuts, wie bei Eclipse üblich in einem total veralteten stand vorliegen und Projekttypen wie auch Dialoge überhauptnicht zusammenpassen. Schließlich habe ich das ganze so gemacht, wie es mir sinnvoll erschien. 

Stichpunkte:
- Eclipse Ganymede für EE
- Mysql 5

Zuerst habe ich eine Datenbankverbindung erstellt. Dann ein JPA Projekt und darin die Entities, was m.E. ein vergleichbarer Murx ist als J2EE-Entities mit Xdoclet. 

Problem: Eclipse unterstreicht mir die Zeile _@Table(name = "item")_  und meint _Schema "null" cannot be resolved for table "item"_ 

Was jetzt?
Wo liegt das Problem?
Wie bekomme ich das Problem behoben?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2008)

ISt das hier bei dir im Projekt korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## bronks (22. Okt 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Die Einstellungen passten. Ich habe die Datenbank auf MsSql kopiert und die JpaEinstellungen geändert. Das hat funktioniert, dann habe ich diese wieder auf MySql geändert. Hat auch funktioniert. 

Wahrscheinlich hat sich Eclipse an irgendetwas verschluckt.


----------

